# Don't break into a home in my Town



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

Never under estimate an older person with a gun, especially in our neck of the woods.

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...ead-by-Piece-County-homeowner--232496911.html

this story is about a month old, the family of the intruder who was shot and killed tried to go after the homeowner for murder but they didn't have a leg to stand on. No charges were filed on the homeowners. 

Now this is a story with a happy ending!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Good for him! I love reading stories like this. 

It's just a shame that marijuana is going to catch hell now - it isn't your usual "Go-Crazy-And-Invade-A-Home" substance.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Good for him! I love reading stories like this.
> 
> It's just a shame that marijuana is going to catch hell now - it isn't your usual "Go-Crazy-And-Invade-A-Home" substance.


Yeah I was trying to ignore that part.   Whenever anything happens now in our state, they try to lay it at the door of "reefer madness" if at all possible.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Great story and A VERY HAPPY ENDING!!!!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

And a few months back the cops shot and killed a murderer who had come back to our town to "silence" some witnesses.

Go Buckley! I'll try and find the news story.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Yeah I was trying to ignore that part.   Whenever anything happens now in our state, they try to lay it at the door of "reefer madness" if at all possible.



Hmph - I thought that kind of thing would end once it was legalized. 

I should have known better.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Hmph - I thought that kind of thing would end once it was legalized.
> 
> I should have known better.


No if anything it has gotten worse, because some folks would like it repealed!

Here is the other story, he was expected to survive the shooting, but he didn't, gee that's a real shame!!

http://www.courierherald.com/news/220689401.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2013)

I would have shot him before he got close enough to punch me around.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I would have shot him before he got close enough to punch me around.



Yeah, I would have also. He's actually lucky he got the chance to shoot after being hit. 

OH, I see from that story that a few people in the comments are saying what a wonderful person the perp was, and how sad that the stormtroopers shot him down in cold blood.

Maybe I'm just profiling here, but stealing a bike and having a neck-tat like that is instantly two strikes ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I would have also. He's actually lucky he got the chance to shoot after being hit.
> 
> OH, I see from that story that a few people in the comments are saying what a wonderful person the perp was, and how sad that the stormtroopers shot him down in cold blood.
> 
> Maybe I'm just profiling here, but stealing a bike and having a neck-tat like that is instantly two strikes ...


Yeah I try not to judge a book by it's cover, but sometimes, I just have no choice in the matter.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

The lowlife idiots who perpetrate this kind of mindless crap could be high on pot, booze, meth, candy, Allah, checkout line tabloids or any combination of "substances".  It ain't the crap they've consumed that makes 'em assholes.  It's just the toads squirmin' in their minds...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> The lowlife idiots who perpetrate this kind of mindless crap could be high on pot, booze, meth, candy, Allah, checkout line tabloids or any combination of "substances". It ain't the crap they've consumed that makes 'em assholes. It's just the toads squirmin' in their minds...


Totally agree and anybody with a lick of sense knows that's true.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2013)

I always love it when the taxpayers are spared the expense of a trial and incarceration for these creeps.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2013)

I would have shot him too before he could lay his hands on me.  Come into my home to harm/kill me or my family, and you're a goner.  You play...you pay, simple as that.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I always love it when the taxpayers are spared the expense of a trial and incarceration for these creeps.



Same here, OG, when I read of some totally senseless brutal murder(s), I cringe for the victims and their families.  Then, sometimes I'm lucky enough to read that the perpetrator shot himself or the cops took him out, and in my mind I do a happy dance. Heartless as it may seem, it saves hardworking taxpayers so much $$ to have it over and done with.  If you're so demented that you can commit cold blooded murder, you don't deserve to live.  And there's no argument as to whether or not any of them are guilty or innocent, the weapon in their hand said it all!!!  Good riddance!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Same here, OG, when I read of some totally senseless brutal murder(s), I cringe for the victims and their families.  Then, sometimes I'm lucky enough to read that the perpetrator shot himself or the cops took him out, and in my mind I do a happy dance. Heartless as it may seem, it saves hardworking taxpayers so much $$ to have it over and done with.  If you're so demented that you can commit cold blooded murder, you don't deserve to live.  And there's no argument as to whether or not any of them are guilty or innocent, the weapon in their hand said it all!!!  Good riddance!


A well placed bullet does save time, money and heartache.
I always think how horrible it is for the family and friends of a murder victim to have to see the killer get to live out his days in a cozy jail cell or even worse, not even get a life sentence. Or the killer ends up making some sort of a deal so they don't have to sit on death row.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Another supporter for that
> 
> Keep reminding me why I have big dogs.
> 
> ...


We get the same advice here. Our little town is a Good Ole Boy kind of place.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Damn!  Here I go falling backwards into the pit I slowly climbed out of in the eighties when it suddenly became popular to welcome us home.   (Uh . . . sorry we spit on you . . .)  This stuff has me wanting to post guard, patrol the perimeter, set the claymores, sleep with one eye open.  Most of you probably know by now that I'm a peaceful guy.  I don't like guns and don't own guns . . . because . . . I'll use the damn things in a heartbeat.  Guess it's time to just dig that hidey-hole a bit deeper . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Damn! Here I go falling backwards into the pit I slowly climbed out of in the eighties when it suddenly became popular to welcome us home. (Uh . . . sorry we spit on you . . .) This stuff has me wanting to post guard, patrol the perimeter, set the claymores, sleep with one eye open. Most of you probably know by now that I'm a peaceful guy. I don't like guns and don't own guns . . . because . . . I'll use the damn things in a heartbeat. Guess it's time to just dig that hidey-hole a bit deeper . . .


My husband always tells me about how they got spit on as they were going under the Golden Gate Bridge I think that was the bridge. The mister was in the Navy on The Midway during Viet Nam.

Anyway, I don't live in fear, probably because we both have a hand gun in our nightstands and a dog sleeping on the bed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Damn!  Here I go falling backwards into the pit I slowly climbed out of in the eighties when it suddenly became popular to welcome us home.   (Uh . . . sorry we spit on you . . .)  This stuff has me wanting to post guard, patrol the perimeter, set the claymores, sleep with one eye open.  Most of you probably know by now that I'm a peaceful guy.  I don't like guns and don't own guns . . . because . . . I'll use the damn things in a heartbeat.  Guess it's time to just dig that hidey-hole a bit deeper . . .



You can only dig so far before you pop up in China, and THEN where will you be?

... I mean, besides China? 

Hiding is a valid tactic, but like all other tactics it has its place and time.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> You can only dig so far before you pop up in China, and THEN where will you be?



呵呵廢話！


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> 呵呵廢話！



Oh, crap, indeed!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Jambi (Feb 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I would have also. He's actually lucky he got the chance to shoot after being hit.



Once again, that is typical in MOST gun defense incidents.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Jambi said:


> Once again, that is typical in MOST gun defense incidents.



I'd be interested in seeing the references on that, Jambi - I've been under the impression it's the other way around.


----------



## Justme (Feb 13, 2014)

I am so glad one isn't permitted to own a firearm in the UK apart from a shotgun for shooting rodents or game, or one for sporting purposes, for which you require a licence. Even the police don't routinely carry firearms. If the armed response police do shoot a suspected criminal there is an enquiry to see if it was lawful, and if not they are in BIG TROUBLE!


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 13, 2014)

Not against this shooting but  this part puzzles me.

" then got out and broke through the door of the home."

was it the front door?
Is it that easy to break down a front door? You would have to drive a car thru my front door to get in....just saying.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a question for everyone. What do you think of tazers instead of a gun for self defense? :cart:


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 13, 2014)

Naw, if you break into my home, be prepared to leave feet first.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina said:


> This is a question for everyone. What do you think of tazers instead of a gun for self defense? :cart:



Well, the good points are that they're (usually) non-lethal and they're available without a license.

The bad points are that you can't penetrate winter clothing with them, you have to be very close to use it and some people just keep going even after being tasered.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

Phil, Do they come in different strengths? We have a son living with us. He became very ill last Friday. He can't void or pee. We tried to get him to go to the hospital. He refused, and without his permission, an ambulance won't take him if he refuses. He was delirious last night, and he roughed us up pretty good last night. I don't know what do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

They do come in different voltages, but I think the first thing you have to be sure of is your terms - "stun gun" vs. "TASER".

A stun-gun is the little hand-held unit that you actually have to make contact with on your attacker. A TASER is what the police use, and has a pair of wires attached to 2 small darts, which you "fire" at your attacker from up to about 15 feet away.

TASERS also require a felony background check before purchase, whereas stun guns do not.

The better choice is probably the stun gun for personal self-defense. They range in power from 100,000 to around 800,000 volts (very low amperage), but depending upon the quality of the gun a lower-voltage model may be more efficient than a high-voltage one.

I'm sorry for the trouble with your son - can you call the police? I'm assuming he's over the legal age of consent ...


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

You need to get him to hospital...


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

He is too big for us to handle, and now I'm afraid of him.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you rung an ambulance and asked?


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, we called the ambulance, but they said they can't take him without his permission. He is 45. Since last night he just moans.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

He fights us when we try to talk to him, so we're keeping an eye on him throughout his doorway. He tore the place up pretty badly. My husband and I are awfully sore today, and Michael , my husband, is carrying a bat with him in case he comes after us again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not sure of your options in a situation like that - perhaps the only solution is to just try to put up with his condition until it gets bad enough that he's begging for an ambulance. 

I had a somewhat similar situation happen years ago - my older brother was going into renal shutdown from diabetes and he refused any medical help. There was nothing I could do until he couldn't take the pain anymore and asked to be admitted to the hospital.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina said:


> Yes, we called the ambulance, but they said they can't take him without his permission. He is 45. Since last night he just moans.



Ambulance won't take him in that condition without his permission???  That's bs.  Unfortunately, if he's physically abusive . . . call the cops.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

My son, Michael, is not rational. I don't know if the pain will let him think.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

Do doctors come out to you?


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

Vic, unless you have lots of money, I don't any US Dr.'s make house calls anymore. We are going to give it a few more hours to see if we can get him to speak rationally.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

If you are in danger....bother the police record. He is in danger too.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

For gosh sakes Ina, at this point who cares. Police record is better than a death certificate any day. He sounds like he might cause you great harm. Call someone, please.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

lease: 
Ina; I agree with Pappy.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

Pappy your right, we decided to give it a little while to see if he can think straight, we will call the police if we see any signs of him becoming violent again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina said:


> Cee, He not on any kind of meds. I can't even get fluids into him . I tried to get him to take a stool softener, but no go. My husband is worried that calling the police will get young Michael a record for asalting us.



With all due respect, "young" Michael is well into the age of being responsible for his own actions.

I agree with the others here - call the cops and file a complaint. Your own safety comes first.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

Heard and seen nothing...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina, I agree with Pappy, if he's a threat to you and your husband, you *must *call the police for your own protection.  Once they take him in, I believe that he will be given any medical treatment that is needed...so it's beneficial in more ways than one.

How are you now?  Has he become violent again with you??  You should leave the house with your husband and the dog, if you feel he's a threat to your safety.  Then, call the police from another location.

Please post if you can and let us know what's been happening.  If you haven't called the police yet, please do so.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Sea, our son quieted down in his room just after I posted this morning. We waited for awhile, and I snuck in and tried to wake him, and he just moaned. I called an ambulance, and they came and took him to the hospital. It looks like maybe a stroke. That is all we know at this point. Young Michael, (we have 4 generations of Michaels), has never been violent to us before, so I knew something was horribly wrong. Now we have to wait and see if he makes it through the night.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for updating us Ina, we were very worried about you.  Great that they took him to the hospital, and a stroke may explain the unusual behavior.  Wishing you, your hubby and son the best.  I hope they can help your son with the appropriate treatment.  Take care...((((hugs)))).  Let us know how things are going Ina, thanks. :love_heart:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank goodness for that Ina....I was getting concerned; in fact I have got out of bed to check!

I do hope it all turns out alright; thinking of you.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so afraid that I rambling and I know I,not makeing at lot of sense.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Ina - glad that the situation is at least starting to resolve itself now, and that you folks are all okay.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

No you aren't; we want to know, and support you as much as we can. Take care, Ina; I am going back to bed now.


----------



## Ina (Feb 13, 2014)

I let you know more tomorrow. Thank for all the concern! :cya:  :Angel:  :dejection:  :stupid:  :sosad::iwillbeback:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina said:


> I let you know more tomorrow. Thank for all the concern! :cya:  :Angel:  :dejection:  :stupid:  :sosad::iwillbeback:


Ina, I am glad that your son is now in the hospital, and they seem to know what they need to treat him for, so that is a good thing. I am so glad that you and your family are safe, as well.
I know this has to be a terrible worry for you to deal with, but at least you can know that your son is where they can take care of him the best.
I am praying for you and for your family. let us know how things are going when you are able to post.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the references on that, Jambi - I've been under the impression it's the other way around.




I know you think that based on our discussion of the Travon Martin shooting. I know from reading The Armed Citizen for over three decades that this is typical.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 13, 2014)

Ina, I wasn't following this thread so I've only just heard what you have been going through.
I'm so glad that all three of you are OK now and hoping that interventions will bring about the best possible outcome.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 14, 2014)

Just read this thread. I am glad your son is in the hospital and you and your husband are ok.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

Jambi said:


> I know you think that based on our discussion of the Travon Martin shooting. I know from reading The Armed Citizen for over three decades that this is typical.



That's still not a reference. I've read _JUGGS_ for over three decades as well but that doesn't make them a creditable source ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's still not a reference. I've read _JUGGS_ for over three decades as well but that doesn't make them a creditable source ...



Oh, but what a source!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Oh, but what a source!



I just LOVE their attributions ... and their end-notes aren't too shabby, either!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy Hot Tomatos guys. I just googled Juggs. I put it in my favorites to remind me not to go to that site again.


----------

